

Ask HN: Is there an app that creates network graphics... - zeynel1

... like this one http://magazine.wsj.com/features/the-big-interview/desiree-rogers/tab/interactive/ but with live links, e.g., hovering on lines should highlight the line; clicking on names should link to more info and so on.
======
gtani
<http://graphexploration.cond.org/>

contains terms you want to google:

"exploratory data analysis and visualization tool for graphs and networks."

\---------------

[http://blog.revolution-computing.com/2009/11/social-
network-...](http://blog.revolution-computing.com/2009/11/social-network-
analysis-on-demand.html)

<http://www.foaf-project.org/original-intro>

~~~
gtani
Saturdam AM google fu not so good, here's what i came up with

[http://manyeyes.alphaworks.ibm.com/manyeyes/page/Network_Dia...](http://manyeyes.alphaworks.ibm.com/manyeyes/page/Network_Diagram.html)

found here:

[http://www.juiceanalytics.com/writing/best-business-
intellig...](http://www.juiceanalytics.com/writing/best-business-
intelligence/)

~~~
zeynel1
gtani: thanks for the links. I am also interested in the beautiful
presentation used by the artist and I asked him <http://twitter.com/feltron>
about his technique; I'll post here if he replies.

~~~
zeynel1
He says he doesn't have any more info about his technique
<http://twitter.com/feltron>

------
hsuresh
Check out prefuse.org and processing.org. Both are excellent libraries to
create such visualizations. Not sure if you are looking for something else.

~~~
zeynel1
Thanks. Yes, I am reading about processing.

------
zeynel1
[http://magazine.wsj.com/features/the-big-
interview/desiree-r...](http://magazine.wsj.com/features/the-big-
interview/desiree-rogers/tab/interactive/)

